# Futebol de várzea



## Maria José Laiño

Hola!! Otra pregunta más!

Cómo traduzco _futebol de várzea_ para el español??


----------



## Vanda

Bem-vinda aos fóruns, 

Já que está chegando,  um truquezinho. Temos um dicionário acima no fórum onde você pode encontrar algumas palavras que procura (não necessariamente este tipo de futebol). Quando não houver a palavra/expressão procurada, veja abaixo do subtítulo 

*Preguntas en los foros con la(s) palabra(s) 'futebol' en el título:*
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1365534
se alguém já fez alguma pergunta parecida. Caso tenha feito aparecerá o título da discussão em azul (como agora está parecendo o seu título no link acima). 
Aproveitando a deixa, não deixe de dar uma lidinha também aqui.


----------



## Tomby

Maria José Laiño said:


> Cómo traduzco _futebol de várzea_ para el español??


Suponho que futebol péssimo. Eu diria que em espanhol seria um futebol jogado num _patatal_ (campo de batatas).
Esperemos mais opiniões.
TT


----------



## Maria José Laiño

Olá pessoal. Obrigada pela preocupação, mas acabei optando por traduzir por _fútbol amador_, pois o termo que estava procurando é muito regional, mas especificamente, da cidade de SP.

Gracias!


----------



## coquis14

Mas , pode explicar o que é que é isso? Também não estou a entender o que é o "fútbol amador".

Abraços


----------



## Maria José Laiño

Olá!

É futebol não profissional, porém é organizado.


----------



## Tomby

coquis14 said:


> Mas , pode explicar o que é que é isso? Também não estou a entender o que é o "fútbol amador".


El fútbol _amateur_ (se dice así en España) es el fútbol de aficionados, aquel que se reunen 11 amigos y forman un equipo y cobran _algo menos_ que C. Ronaldo o Beckam, es decir, ellos mismos se pagan los desplazamientos, equipamiento, alquilan el campo, etc.
¡Saludos!
TT.


Maria José Laiño said:


> Olá!
> 
> É futebol não profissional, porém é organizado.


Exactamente!


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Maria José Laiño said:


> Olá pessoal. Obrigada pela preocupação, mas acabei optando por traduzir por _fútbol amador_, pois o termo que estava procurando é muito regional, mas especificamente, da cidade de SP.
> 
> Gracias!


Maria José: Futebol de várzea é aquele praticado por jogadores amadores nos campos de várzea, neste caso significando os campos de terra batida da periferia das grandes cidades.

A turma do futebol no Brasil acredita que os campos de várzea foram os verdadeiros formadores do futebol pentacampeão mundial. 

Não é portanto "futebol péssimo" ou jogado nos campos de batatas. Trata-se das raízes do melhor futebol do mundo.


----------



## coquis14

Aqui temos algo similar chamado : "Fútbol de potrero".
Lugares que tem a mesma rica história , mencionada por *whosoyeu* ,de formar jogadores. Agora os rapazes ficam todo o día na playstation.

Abraços


----------



## Maria José Laiño

Como eu estou traduzindo um documento para o espanhol praticado na Espanha vou aderir à sugestão de Tombatossals e traduzir para fútbol _amateur_.
Obigada.


----------



## WhoSoyEu

No sería mejor "fútbol aficcionado"?


----------



## Tomby

Peço desculpa WhoSoyEu, você tem razão, não se trata de futebol ruim, mas esses campos de terra batida, são os que aqui dizemos _campos de tierra_ e popularmente _patatales_. Sim, dos campos de várzea de clubes humildes saíram grandes _vedetas _(acho que assim se denominam em Portugal) do futebol mundial. 
Cumprimentos!
TT.


----------



## Tomby

WhoSoyEu said:


> No sería mejor "fútbol aficionado"?


Também. Fútbol _amateur_ = fútbol de aficionados.
Não sei a causa, mas em Espanha se usa este galicismo.
TT.


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Tombatossals said:


> Sim, dos campos de várzea de clubes humildes saíram grandes _vedetas _(acho que assim se denominam em Portugal) do futebol mundial.
> TT.


Desculpas aceitas prezado Tomb! É verdade, de Pelé a Maradona, de Zico a Adriano, saíram craques (é como se diz no Brasil) dos campos de várzea.

Mas agora saem das "divisões de base" pois as várzeas estão acabando.

Exemplos "modernos" são Cacá, Ronaldinho Gaúcho, Pato. E acredito, o próprio Cristiano Ronaldo.


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Tombatossals said:


> Também. Fútbol _amateur_ = fútbol de aficionados.
> Não sei a causa, mas em Espanha se usa este galicismo.
> TT.


 
Como diziam aqueles sujeitos lá no bar:

- Ustedes son aficionados al trago?
- Pero qué dice! Somos todos profesionales...


----------



## brasileirinho

Olá,
só pra complementar, no Chile também se diz "fútbol amateur" , pra não deixar a impressão de que é só na Espanha que se diz assim.


----------



## Maria José Laiño

Futebol realizado na várzea. Como eu traduzo isso ao espanhol praticado na Espanha?

Ajudaaa, por favor!


----------



## Mangato

Acho que o que define ao futebol de várzea é o campo de jogo. Poderia ser _fútbol de prado_, o _fútbol de solar_. O mais próximo que me vem a mente é _futbol de playa,_ aliás que o terreiro de jogo seja muito diferente.


----------



## Tomby

Maria José Laiño said:


> Futebol realizado na várzea. Como eu traduzo isso ao espanhol praticado na Espanha?
> 
> Ajudaaa, por favor!


Como disseram anteriormente: _fútbol de campo de tierra_.
TT.


----------

